# 1939 Shelby Speedline Deluxe Airflow on FB



## jchicago (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/

$16,500


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

@poolboy1


----------



## kreika (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh damn that’s nice!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

Time to get out the "Big Boy Wallet"


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2018)

Didn't @slick post this pic a couple years ago trying to sell for a buddy?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Didn't @slick post this pic a couple years ago trying to sell for a buddy?



Meebee. Belongs to Ethan(poolboy) in OC


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 7, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-shelby-speedline-super-airflow.79795/


Different bike


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2018)

Different truck I guess


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Didn't @slick post this pic a couple years ago trying to sell for a buddy?




The bike I posted is different. It's in Livermore In a private collection now unfortunately. Ethans bike has been in the southern California area for quite a few years. These two are the only two super airflows in California that I know of.


----------



## kreika (Jun 9, 2018)

slick said:


> The bike I posted is different. It's in Livermore In a private collection now unfortunately. Ethans bike has been in the southern California area for quite a few years. These two are the only two super airflows in California that I know of.




Does the Livermore guy let it see the light or is it another dust collector?


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2018)

Dust collector like the rest of his spectacular collection.


----------



## kreika (Jun 9, 2018)

slick said:


> Dust collector like the rest of his spectacular collection.




 Weakness


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 26, 2018)

slick said:


> The bike I posted is different. It's in Livermore In a private collection now unfortunately. Ethans bike has been in the southern California area for quite a few years. These two are the only two super airflows in California that I know of.




Slick is rt different bikes.... Way different bikes.... That one IMO and what i know about it... Its nice but it has been messed with over the years and some parts are different.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 28, 2018)

I'll take two!


----------

